# Husqvarna trimmer issue



## killerv (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got a 125L I bought new 9 years ago, it has been great. I'm having an issue with it all of a sudden. Throttle seems stuck. I can crank it up, it idles fine, but as soon as I barely touch the throttle, it revs wide open. The throttle plate at the top of the carb does not return all the way when I let go of the throttle. I have to stick something through the plastic cover to push it closed to go back to idle. I thought something maybe wrong with the cable from the controls to the carb, checked it and its not kinked, moved easy in the sheath. I then removed the carb and cleaned it. Put everything back together, same thing. Barely touch the throttle, it's off to the races and will not go back to idle. Any other troubleshooting tips would be appreciated before I end up having to take it to the shop. Something is keeping it from closing all the way, just trying to figure out what that is. I adjusted the idle screw and it didn't make any difference, I have not touched the H and L screws yet. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

Is the spring on the throttle shaft either broken or not connected properly?


----------



## killerv (Jun 24, 2015)

spring seemed fine. I cut a new notch in front of the old one where the sheath sat in behind the trigger and it seems to have fixed the problem. I'm not sure what this exactly did but it worked


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool, glad you got it working right. 
Last week I fixed a Toro trimmer for someone and one of its many issues was the old plastic handle was somewhat worn. The handle actually moved around so much the cable would barely open the throttle. The one I use at work has a electrical conduit coupler screwed to the shaft housing and when those screws ended up vibrating out I replaced them with shallow stainless steel rivets.

It's either get creative with parts on these old machines, buy new parts, or a new machine all together.


----------

